# Any Advise Or Suggestions Please



## Lilly123 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi there,

Am looking to move to Dubai very soon but I am finding it difficult to get a job via the websites. I have 8 years experience in Human Resources and would like to find work in HR, could anyone with any info or advise please help me. Any information will be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, I have worked in marketing / sales as a manager for 10 yrs with a marketing and training degree. Can any one tell me how to go about contacting the right companies


----------



## Cliff (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi, you will find it hard at first, have you tried the Gulf news & Ktimes? these are their local papers. just put the names in google.

Hr is highly regarded over there so just keep trying.


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. Much appreciated. Yes I have tried these papers.


----------



## Lilly123 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks cliff I'll try the papers.


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

search for property developers like nakheel or emaar they give highest pay

google the large developers in dubai and check for jobs on their website

and good luck


----------



## Lilly123 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanksa eyec, I'll try them, didn't think of it myself.


----------



## Lilly123 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks eyec, I'll try them, didn't think of it myself.


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks I'll do


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

well you can try to come on visit visa for 2 or 3 monthes and try to apply while u are here in dubai,that will give u better chances since they may want to call you for personnel interview,yeah of course some risks are involved...
but come on no risk no fun...

best of luck...


----------



## donna280 (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks moraldo. I guess you are right.


----------

